# Crunching and Gaming



## Bow (Jan 25, 2011)

So once I get moved and set up I am building a new pc.  For Crunching/Folding amd Gaming is a i7 2600k the way to go?  I see you can overclock the crap out of them with a good cpu cooler.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

Absolutely!

The 2600k will hit 4ghz on the stock cooler for what I'd guess would be ~5-5.5k PPD.  6-6.5k should be easily obtainable with a $40 air cooler (~4.3-4.5ghz).  I'm planning on replacing my i7 860 w/ a 2600k.

Furthermore, the 2600k is only ~150w w/ a super-lowend GPU and an efficient PSU @ ~4.5ghz


----------



## Bow (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok thanks, it will be sometime in May or April before I start ordering new parts.  I should have around $2,200 for a new pc.  Going to need everything from the ground up.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice 

I have a 2600k build configured on Newegg ATM that's right at $800, but it's really weak in the areas other than CPU performance (IE a Geforce G210, a cheap case, and "only" a WD Caviar Blue 500GB).  So, it's great for what I'll use it for (crunching & daily use), but sub-par for gaming.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 25, 2011)

When are the bulldozer based chips due out?  That's going to be a very interesting design with 2 mulipurpose partial cores for each module.  I've seen it referred to as AMD's take on the SMT approach Intel is using in i7's.  I still haven't heard any definite drop date though.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

I think H2 2011, but don't quote me on that.


----------

